# Best single instrument purchase on SINE (late 2021 edition)



## Evans (Dec 23, 2021)

It's that time of year again! Orchestral Tools is to be handing out a €25 voucher to those who have purchased from them this year.

What single instrument purchase might you use this on? Or, will you go for something else and take the €25 off a bigger purchase (sale items excluded)?

Last year's thread:




__





Best single instrument on SINE?


Got a £25 vouchers from OT (like most of you I'm sure) - I'm interested in using it for buying a single instrument. Which should I get?




vi-control.net


----------



## DSorah (Dec 23, 2021)

Evans said:


> It's that time of year again! Orchestral Tools is to be handing out a €25 voucher to those who have purchased from them this year.
> 
> What single instrument purchase might you use this on? Or, will you go for something else and take the €25 off a bigger purchase (sale items excluded)?
> 
> ...


I have spent two days debating between completing my Arks or my Berlin Mains. Since I am a composer writing for individual instruments, I am planning to complete my Berlin Mains series. I do find lots of inspiration in Ark 1 and 2 though. This little voucher will help a little bit.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 23, 2021)

Choirs from the Arks or Tallinn/Miroire, and I'm thinking about those synths from Ark 5!

Do they do this every year? I don't remember if i got one last year


----------



## easyrider (Dec 23, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Choirs from the Arks or Tallinn/Miroire, and I'm thinking about those synths from Ark 5!
> 
> Do they do this every year? I don't remember if i got one last year


I got one last year…I got female choir from MODUS.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 23, 2021)

The MODUS Shakuhachis are nice


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 23, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I got one last year…I got female choir from MODUS.


Maybe i used it and forgot all about it lol


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 23, 2021)

Can it be used on the Ark bundle?


----------



## Evans (Dec 23, 2021)

Eptesicus said:


> Can it be used on the Ark bundle?


I assume not, because it's not valid for current sales.


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 23, 2021)

Evans said:


> I assume not, because it's not valid for current sales.



Shame.


----------



## AMBi (Dec 23, 2021)

If anyone has a code they're not using you should totally show your Christmas spirit and gift it to me

. 😇
👉👈


----------



## yiph2 (Dec 23, 2021)

AMBi said:


> If anyone has a code they're not using you should totally show your Christmas spirit and gift it to me
> 
> . 😇
> 👉👈


It's the same for everyone


----------



## Frederick (Dec 23, 2021)

I got Tom Holkenborg Brass Solo Horn, because my guess is it's the best instrument of the library. The demo sounds better than the four Berlin Brass solo horns or Majestic Horn, which I already own. I also remember it kicking ass in the First Contact brass thread last year. Another reason is that it is a very nice replacement for the BBCSO solo horn.

It's still 47 Euro with VAT included though.


----------



## AMBi (Dec 23, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> It's the same for everyone


Oh thanks! I never got an email though.
What’s the code?


----------



## easyrider (Dec 23, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Oh thanks! I never got an email though.
> What’s the code?


I think it checks your account to see if you actually bought something….


----------



## AMBi (Dec 23, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I think it checks your account to see if you actually bought something….


Interesting, last year I didn’t buy anything but a code they were giving out worked so it must be different this year I take it?

This year I bought the €2 Majestic Horn this year so hopefully that works haha


----------



## mallux (Dec 23, 2021)

I've never bought anything from OT but I got the email. Maybe because I have SINEfactory?


----------



## KEM (Dec 23, 2021)

Basically anything from JXL Brass, I love the 12 horns the most but everything is good


----------



## el-bo (Dec 23, 2021)

Last year I received a voucher, but don't remember having bought anything, or anyone mentioning it was a qualifying factor. So I thought this year would be the same. Been waiting for the email...but alas


----------



## Getsumen (Dec 23, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Oh thanks! I never got an email though.
> What’s the code?


Code is "*OT-holidays-2021"*

I guess you can just check if it works? Should be account linked I assume.


----------



## el-bo (Dec 23, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Interesting, last year I didn’t buy anything but a code they were giving out worked so it must be different this year I take it?
> 
> This year I bought the €2 Majestic Horn this year so hopefully that works haha


Seems a little random.


----------



## Gary Williamson (Dec 23, 2021)

I'm going to grab one of the female choirs for a project I'm working on, not sure which one yet.


----------



## AMBi (Dec 23, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> Code is "*OT-holidays-2021"*
> 
> I guess you can just check if it works? Should be account linked I assume.


Thanks it worked!


----------



## el-bo (Dec 23, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Seems a little random.


Actually, no. Just checked my account. Turns out that I bought the Majestic Horn in January 2020. So it seems i did qualify for last year's voucher.


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 23, 2021)

Guys, I'm gonna get the high strings from MA 5 for the playable runs. Am I doing the right thing?????


----------



## G_Erland (Dec 23, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> Guys, I'm gonna get the high strings from MA 5 for the playable runs. Am I doing the right thing?????


Im also thinking thats very good value!


----------



## fiatlux (Dec 23, 2021)

I'm thinking of using it towards Amber. If anyone that has Amber can chime in on their opinions that would be appreciated.


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 23, 2021)

G_Erland said:


> Im also thinking thats very good value!


How about you get it and let me know if you like the runs


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 23, 2021)

Which single instrument from Ark 5 would be worth to get? I already have String Orchestra, WW Ensemble, Brass Ensemble and Trumpets.


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 23, 2021)

I want JXLB to calm my Brass addiction (yea little white lie), but its too expensive so I'm waiting for the sale that eventually will come. no hurry
Last year I used the voucher to get the Cimbassi, but later figured it was stupid cause single instruments don't factor into a discount when buying the whole library.

So I want to buy something from JXLB... but I won't 

This is silly lol


----------



## mallux (Dec 23, 2021)

I went for the High Woodwinds from MA5 (again for the playable runs). Whatever they are like it seems like 8 Euro well spent!


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 23, 2021)

Ok I got the high strings in MA 5 and I really like the runs, for anyone still on the fence.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 23, 2021)

Those playable runs in MA5 are really worth it! They just work. The chord articulations are amazing as well.


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 23, 2021)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Those playable runs in MA5 are really worth it! They just work. The chord articulations are amazing as well.


Do you know what the sustain pedal does in the runs patches?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 23, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> Do you know what the sustain pedal does in the runs patches?


Absolutely not 😆😅


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 23, 2021)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Absolutely not 😆😅


Ya, same here


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 23, 2021)

Here's a quick eastern noodle with the High strings playable runs in octaves (two separate tracks), spot mics only, no processing. Beautiful! 

View attachment High strings playable runs demo.mp3


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 23, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> Here's a quick eastern noodle with the High strings playable runs in octaves (two separate tracks), spot mics only, no processing. Beautiful!
> 
> View attachment High strings playable runs demo.mp3


That is High Strings not High Strings Large?


----------



## Bear Market (Dec 23, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> Ok I got the high strings in MA 5 and I really like the runs, for anyone still on the fence.


I've got the runs. Not a fan. And I'm burning through toilet paper like crazy.


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 23, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> That is High Strings not High Strings Large?


Yep, High strings


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 23, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> Yep, High strings


It does sound great 

I'll probably grab something to try from Ark 5 w/ my voucher too. I'm tempted to buy the whole thing but only like 60% of the content is appealing to me (don't need synths or the pre-orchestrated combos). It would probably augment BS & BSS nicely though.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 23, 2021)

fiatlux said:


> I'm thinking of using it towards Amber. If anyone that has Amber can chime in on their opinions that would be appreciated.


I have Amber and like it. The downtuning feels like a gimmick, but lots of interesting sounds including some pizz slides in the cello that are quite fun. The legato as I recall is merely serviceable. And overall the library can feel a bit sluggish, if you try to push the tempo, likely due to the downtuning.


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 23, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> It does sound great
> 
> I'll probably grab something to try from Ark 5 w/ my voucher too. I'm tempted to buy the whole thing but only like 60% of the content is appealing to me (don't need synths or the pre-orchestrated combos). It would probably augment BS & BSS nicely though.


I'm surprised it goes quite low even though it's 'high' strings. I wasn't really interested in anything else from MA5 though.


----------



## SirKen (Dec 23, 2021)

Grabbed the Percussion bundle from the Ark4 myself


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 23, 2021)

Bear Market said:


> I've got the runs. Not a fan. And I'm burning through toilet paper like crazy.


What do you not like about them? They sound like runs to me.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 23, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> Here's a quick eastern noodle with the High strings playable runs in octaves (two separate tracks), spot mics only, no processing. Beautiful!
> 
> View attachment High strings playable runs demo.mp3


To be clear though there's no sustain right?


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 23, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> What do you not like about them? They sound like runs to me.


I think he may be talking about a different type of runs...









Definition of THE RUNS


an illness that causes a person to pass waste from the body very frequently and in liquid rather than solid form : diarrhea… See the full definition




www.merriam-webster.com


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 23, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> To be clear though there's no sustain right?


No, just shorts and runs.


----------



## Digivolt (Dec 23, 2021)

Went for the Bawu from Phoenix Orchestra, demo of it sounds very nice


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 23, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> No, just shorts and runs.


That's what i mean. There's no sustain on the run, though? It just cuts right off after like a quarter second


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 23, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> I think he may be talking about a different type of runs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh I see


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 23, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> That's what i mean. There's no sustain on the run, though? It just cuts right off after like a quarter second


That's right. No 'end' sustains. Although as you can hear from my demo, it's like a longer staccato note in the end so it works I guess, it just depends on what you are writing. Not sure how it would work if you were to combine these runs with sustains from another library tho.


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 23, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> No, just shorts and runs.



Sounds messy.


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 23, 2021)

Eptesicus said:


> Sounds messy.


LOL so much wrong. But yeah pants might be better for that situation.


----------



## el-bo (Dec 23, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> pants might be better for that situation.


Depends which part of the world you come from


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Dec 23, 2021)

"DAGU" is smiling and waving at me with the voucher


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 23, 2021)

Eptesicus said:


> Sounds messy.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 23, 2021)

Ugh I need help, I can't tell what to get! a12 horns? I already have ark and BB and CSB. Anyone have any thoughts on JXL a12 horns/tromb?


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 23, 2021)

Ok Ark 1 has great sounding brass instruments, I knew that but didn't think about it, giving another listen I guess I'll buy it sometime... which means its not smart buying singles from it.
So JXLB is out, Ark 1 is out.

Kept sifting thru the other Arks, I found something that my ear liked:
Ark 3 as a whole doesn't seem like something I'll get, but the "Trumpet Ensemble" instrument sound like instant star wars fanfare  

Bought!


----------



## Getsumen (Dec 23, 2021)

Decided to grab the Ark 5 female choir since the whole "quasi-lyrics" thing intrigued me and the single instrument demo for it sounded really good.

It's a little bit gimmicky but still neat. Pads and the legato are definitely highlights. Seems that SINE default loads with a little bit of sample stretching so the top 4-5 notes won't have the different syllables since they're all stretched in the legato patch.

Does SINE give any indication by the way of when the stretching starts? Thought I was going insane since I was wondering are there any actual lyrics here...


----------



## jazzman7 (Dec 23, 2021)

I didn't do much research, but I decided to grab the Basso Continuo from Mirrore. Rudiano turned me on to it in the short shorts thread and I instantly thought is was extraordinary. I usually never do this kind of thing. I Just reacted. Prob about 25 to 27$ depending on rates. Fortunately, it sounds as killer on my system as it did when I heard it! ; )


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 23, 2021)

I picked up Ark 5 Low Strings Large + Winds. I had a playthrough the arts and then bought the whole thing


----------



## jazzman7 (Dec 23, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> I didn't do much research, but I decided to grab the Basso Continuo from Mirrore. Rudiano turned me on to it in the short shorts thread and I instantly thought is was extraordinary. I usually never do this kind of thing. I Just reacted. Prob about 25 to 27$ depending on rates. Fortunately, it sounds as killer on my system as it did when I heard it! ; )


The normal me would have spent 2 days researching what were the biggest holes in my VI toolbox...then probably grabbing the Basso anyway!


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 23, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> The normal me would have spent 2 days researching what were the biggest holes in my VI toolbox...then probably grabbing the Basso anyway!


enjoy my friend - that is a decadent patch - nothing like it


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 23, 2021)

I got Eternal Vocals. First purchase from Orchestral Tools. I wanted something not in a collection I plan to buy later, I would use and under 100 bucks.


----------



## jazzman7 (Dec 23, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> enjoy my friend - that is a decadent patch - nothing like it


Thanks! I have a feeling that every time the lo end of something I'm working on isn't grabbing me I'll be reaching for this. SINE has only been a parking spot for the freebies and an Alto flute I picked up when I was working on a score last year. Will be brushing off the dust more often. 

I see it was recorded at 415....that may be one reason this grabbed my attention. Unusually rich, dark low end on these. The spots make it a chameleon as well. Nice!


----------



## jazzman7 (Dec 23, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> I picked up Ark 5 Low Strings Large + Winds. I had a playthrough the arts and then bought the whole thing


I'm listening to the demos on that. Damn smooth and big. 

I can't really be thinking of getting this bundle... 

My wallet is telling me to go take a cold shower!


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 23, 2021)

Picked up the Mid strings in Ark 4 to play around with the power legato. Its very expressive and the shorts are nice. A little counterproductive if I choose to get bundle, raises cost a bit... but needed to check it first. IDK. Grrr... A lot to consider. OT is so minimalist on their sales and these bundle offers really sing.


----------



## YahmezTV (Dec 23, 2021)

I’m eyeing the blue bari sax from Duplex but like some of you, I feel silly buying a piece of a collection I’ll probably grab in full, at some point in the future. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Captain Oveur (Dec 23, 2021)

Yellowmix on Reddit compiled a list of individual instruments if you don't like endless clicking on the OT site.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 23, 2021)

The female/childrens choir in inspire 2 is a really nice poor man’s childrens choir.


----------



## jazzman7 (Dec 23, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> Picked up the Mid strings in Ark 4 to play around with the power legato. Its very expressive and the shorts are nice. A little counterproductive if I choose to get bundle, raises cost a bit... but needed to check it first. IDK. Grrr... A lot to consider. OT is so minimalist on their sales and these bundle offers really sing.


Ha, yes my wallet tells me "Hey, those guys are singing to me again. Tell em to knock it off"

Of course it knows I can betray it at the drop of a hat, but it gripes anyway.


----------



## Jackal_King (Dec 23, 2021)

Probably getting the Low Strings Large/Winds, Fluegelhorn or Analog Synth from Ark 5. Also had the mid and low strings from Ark 2 on my wishlist for awhile now after going back and forth between those or Spitfire Albion III Iceni.


----------



## jonesdip (Dec 23, 2021)

Having only just realised that I can buy individual instruments from OT Woods. I was thinking about getting some of the ones I'm missing, I have BBCSO Core and Cinematic Studio Strings and Brass. How well will the OT instruments integrate - immediate interest would be Cor Anglais, Alto Flute, Bass Clarinet etc and maybe one or two of the Miroire instruments. Anyone have any experience that can help? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Virtuoso (Dec 24, 2021)

So... not only can you not stack coupons, you can't actually even buy more than one item at a time! And the SINE built-in store doesn't support Paypal. Lol - this company!!!


----------



## el-bo (Dec 24, 2021)

YahmezTV said:


> I’m eyeing the blue bari sax from Duplex but like some of you, I feel silly buying a piece of a collection I’ll probably grab in full, at some point in the future. Decisions, decisions.


After years of waiting for a really nice Soprano Sax, and comparing options, I finally decided the OT 'Blue' would be the way to go. Seems I might get to finally realise that dream


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Dec 24, 2021)

While the voucher does not work with their sales, it does work with the educational discount and is applied before VAT. That way I just bought Arbos for 5,25€ instead of 60€


----------



## Jotto (Dec 24, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> I picked up Ark 5 Low Strings Large + Winds. I had a playthrough the arts and then bought the whole thing


Did you loose you 25€ gift then? Since you could not use it on a sale item..


----------



## easyrider (Dec 24, 2021)

Jotto said:


> Did you loose you 25€ gift then? Since you could not use it on a sale item..


The price gets taken off the full thing….


----------



## holywilly (Dec 24, 2021)

I was expecting OT will offer better values of voucher for customers who spent thousands of dollars on their product. 

I really don’t want the voucher wasted, someone enlighten me.


----------



## chrisav (Dec 24, 2021)

Wowow, just got Whisper for €63 after VAT 😄 These will hopefully get a lot of mileage in the new year


----------



## Chungus (Dec 24, 2021)

Since OT doesn't have a cart function (WTF? How even?) Does anyone know if the remainder of the voucher can be used when buying something <25, or if it's lost completely?


----------



## Evans (Dec 24, 2021)

Chungus said:


> Since OT doesn't have a cart function (WTF? How even?) Does anyone know if the remainder of the voucher can be used when buying something <25, or if it's lost completely?


Lost completely


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 24, 2021)

Jotto said:


> Did you loose you 25€ gift then? Since you could not use it on a sale item..


Yeah basically I think.


----------



## JonS (Dec 24, 2021)

Last year I got the Modus Trumpet Ensemble, this year I picked the Modus Horn Ensemble. I don't know that I can say whether either are the best so to speak, but I think they are very good instruments. Keep in mind, I already owned Time Micro, Time Macro, Arks 1-4, JunkieXL Brass, Amber, and Special Bows 1 & 2 before I made the Modus purchases.


----------



## axb312 (Dec 24, 2021)

Following..


----------



## Chungus (Dec 24, 2021)

Evans said:


> Lost completely


Welp. Not to look a gift horse in the mouth, but that is quite silly.


----------



## Jotto (Dec 24, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Yeah basically I think.


F..k..me too. You cant fool the Germans


----------



## fduncan (Dec 24, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Yeah basically I think.


No, I used the voucher on MA5 as well and now the proposed price is €234,43 instead of €249.- (+ VAT).


----------



## IgneousOne (Dec 24, 2021)

ARK3 Taikos !


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 24, 2021)

fduncan said:


> No, I used the voucher on MA5 as well and now the proposed price is €234,43 instead of €249.- (+ VAT).


Yeah I guess saved a bit. I bought the Low Strings and Winds for 2 euro (25 voucher and Edu) and then completed for 234.43. So 12.57 savings.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 24, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Yeah I guess saved a bit. I bought the Low Strings and Winds for 2 euro (25 voucher and Edu) and then completed for 234.43. So 12.57 savings.


So you bought instruments first that then Reduced the full price?


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Dec 24, 2021)

Is the Ark 4 male choir normal legato significantly darker in general than the Ark 5 male choir legato, or do the demos just sound that way to me? Does the register go lower?


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 24, 2021)

easyrider said:


> So you bought instruments first that then Reduced the full price?


Just the one, but yeah.


----------



## michael c (Dec 24, 2021)

Are the High Strings Large in MA5 in Octaves?


----------



## Germain B (Dec 24, 2021)

Pretty sure I'm gonna end up with Arbos. So unique and inspiring.
But no rush. Let's keep exploring..


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 24, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Yeah I guess saved a bit. I bought the Low Strings and Winds for 2 euro (25 voucher and Edu) and then completed for 234.43. So 12.57 savings.


Does the trick with buying a single sine instrument first to reduce the full price of an on-sale Ark also work when you buy the kontakt version of that Ark?
To that one OT employee shaking their head in disbelief while reading this: I feel ya, but it's in our nature.


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 24, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> Does the trick with buying a single sine instrument first to reduce the full price of an on-sale Ark also work when you buy the kontakt version of that Ark?
> To that one OT employee shaking their head in disbelief while reading this: I feel ya, but it's in our nature.


LOL I assume it only works for Sine library completion. But weirder things have happened right?


----------



## Jotto (Dec 24, 2021)

fduncan said:


> No, I used the voucher on MA5 as well and now the proposed price is €234,43 instead of €249.- (+ VAT).


How much did you pay? 25€ + ?


----------



## mallux (Dec 24, 2021)

It's the demo that nobody asked for... trying out my €8 MA5 High Woodwind runs with the master himself.

Mostly BBCSO (including the solo flute shorts at the beginning), with a bit of layered measured trem from adagio. The runs are doubled on piano which might be why they sound a bit attacky, and I had to roll off some of the piccolo shrillness, but they seem reasonably convincing to my untrained ears.


----------



## markleake (Dec 24, 2021)

DSorah said:


> I have spent two days debating between completing my Arks or my Berlin Mains. Since I am a composer writing for individual instruments, I am planning to complete my Berlin Mains series. I do find lots of inspiration in Ark 1 and 2 though. This little voucher will help a little bit.


If you don't have the brass, definitely get it. I have a number of good brass libraries, but I find myself using Berlin Brass a lot - the most out of all of them. Especially because of the tone and ability to part write so easily with them. No other brass does this.


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 24, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> Does the trick with buying a single sine instrument first to reduce the full price of an on-sale Ark also work when you buy the kontakt version of that Ark?
> To that one OT employee shaking their head in disbelief while reading this: I feel ya, but it's in our nature.


Wait... buying single instruments factor later when buying the whole library?!


----------



## Fox (Dec 24, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> Wait... buying single instruments factor later when buying the whole library?!


Yes!


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 24, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> Wait... buying single instruments factor later when buying the whole library?!


yes - I bought Mid Strings to try it out. Now it dropped my price about 12 Euro from the Bundle. So you do take a bit of a hit if you go that way. I would reccomend buying something 25 and under. Not above - their upgrade scheme is not too forgiving on bundles. So if you buy mid strings like I did - paying an extra 22 you end up losing when you get the bundle. So my total cost was 1009 LOL for Ark and lost the potential of a free instrument in some other collection. Customer service did not want to fix my silly.


----------



## Scalms (Dec 24, 2021)

IgneousOne said:


> ARK3 Taikos !


solo or ensemble? i can't decide, i think stacking solos will sound better but not sure


----------



## holywilly (Dec 24, 2021)

IgneousOne said:


> ARK3 Taikos !


The best taikos period! Really love the sound of it .


----------



## holywilly (Dec 24, 2021)

Scalms said:


> solo or ensemble? i can't decide, i think stacking solos will sound better but not sure


Both!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 24, 2021)

Just used my voucher on "Babel". I absolutely love the Creative Soundpacks series.


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 24, 2021)

Fox said:


> Yes!


That is new.



Rudianos said:


> yes - I bought Mid Strings to try it out. Now it dropped my price about 12 Euro from the Bundle. So you do take a bit of a hit if you go that way. I would reccomend buying something 25 and under. Not above - their upgrade scheme is not too forgiving on bundles. So if you buy mid strings like I did - paying an extra 22 you end up losing when you get the bundle. So my total cost was 1009 LOL for Ark and lost the potential of a free instrument in some other collection. Customer service did not want to fix my silly.


A bit of a hit?
12 of 46 is 75%, that's more like beating


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 25, 2021)

Which single instrument would you buy from Ark 4? I've been listening to demos and can’t decide.


----------



## purplehamster (Dec 25, 2021)

Hmm...

_Eeny _(Umbra), 
_Meeny _(MA5 Mixed Choir), 
_Miny _(Miroire Basso Continuo), 
_Moe _(Cimbassi A3)

...sip Canadian Club


----------



## axb312 (Dec 25, 2021)

How about the snares in Berlin percussion?


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 25, 2021)

axb312 said:


> How about the snares in Berlin percussion?


Nice - good selection of articulations - well played. Percussion is great in Teldex. 8 Instruments!!!


----------



## G_Erland (Dec 25, 2021)

Surprised myself and got the quintet from ark 3.


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 25, 2021)

G_Erland said:


> Surprised myself and got the quintet from ark 3.


Well, that is a LOT of content, wow.

I'll probably get that. Or the woodwinds orchestra. Thanks!


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Dec 25, 2021)

I think these shorts (Ark5, String Orchestra, 32 euro) are good.


----------



## Jrides (Dec 25, 2021)

I might pik up the Red Baritone saxophone.


----------



## hannu (Dec 25, 2021)

I’m thinking of getting the Female choir from Modus and perhaps the Male choir as well, but not sure how much overlap is there with Tallinn choirs and if they would work well together? I love how the Tallinn choirs sound and think Modus choirs might be a nice addition even though they are recorded in a completely different space. Does anyone have experience from both?


----------



## eakwarren (Dec 25, 2021)

MA5 Mixed Choir here. I was light in the choir category. Thanks OT!


----------



## JDK88 (Dec 25, 2021)

Picked up MA5 High Woodwinds. Needed those playable runs.


----------



## ag75 (Dec 25, 2021)

I ended up going for the Basso Continuo. I’m loving it so far.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 25, 2021)

hannu said:


> I’m thinking of getting the Female choir from Modus and perhaps the Male choir as well, but not sure how much overlap is there with Tallinn choirs and if they would work well together? I love how the Tallinn choirs sound and think Modus choirs might be a nice addition even though they are recorded in a completely different space. Does anyone have experience from both?


I have the male and female choirs from Modus. The sound is very gentle and eerie, almost magical. I guess they would add some warmth to Tallin.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 25, 2021)

Probably going to go with the JXL trombones a3.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 25, 2021)

Hi anyone one having problems with SINE standalone not being responsive to download libraries/content ? 

I'm having this issue, and can't download licensed libraries, i.e. MA Arks 3,4,5. 

Any feedback would be helpful, I already e-mailed OT support, but they are closed for the Holidays, so I won't be getting a reply until next year after Jan. 3, or later. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 25, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi anyone one having problems with SINE standalone not being responsive to download libraries/content ?
> 
> I'm having this issue, and can't download licensed libraries, i.e. MA Arks 3,4,5.
> 
> ...


I always download using the SINE standalone. I downloaded Babel yesterday without problem. Do you see your new libraries on the "my licenses" page?


----------



## Evans (Dec 25, 2021)

It can sometimes take a couple of minutes before SINE loads the licenses page for me. The most important thing has been to wait and not touch anything.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 25, 2021)

Evans said:


> It can sometimes take a couple of minutes before SINE loads the licenses page for me. The most important thing has been to wait and not touch anything.


So I’m pretty sure you’re forgetting the magical enchantment that ensures proper Sine loading.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Dec 25, 2021)

When I listen to the walkthroughs for the Ark 4 and Ark 5 male choirs... the legatos don't sound that great? Whereas it looks like Modus male choir doesn't have any legatos---the description has a "legato" section but it's blank, whereas the "legato" section of Ark 5 says "legato"---but the transitions between notes in the "quiet sustain" articulations in the Modus demo seem to sound fine. I like the tone of the low register sustains in Ark 4, but in the higher registers it gets too distinctly operatic for most of what I do. Ark 5 sounds more like a church choir, not as dark which I don't like, overall timbre probably not what I'm going for and not as interesting as Taillin. I think my only paid realistic male legato choir is in Rhapsody Orchestral Colors which seems slightly similar to the Arks but more multipurpose, not as markedly opera or church; I might like the low voice in Ark 4 slightly more, not sure.

Male choir Shepard tones in Ark 5 are an interesting concept but demos and walkthrough make it seem like instead of continuing indefinitely they end with basically a big pitched shout. Option of short or long swells in Ark 5 is nice but seems very limited, I'll probably eventually buy a choir library with control over arcs and a timbre I like more. Ark 5 slides are also cool, though I have up and down slide FX articulations in Rhapsody (but I don't think I can change the root in Rhapsody, whereas Ark 5 seems to allow that).

Even for more religious style I think Ark 5's timbre isn't quite doing it for me---if it were slightly more Gregorian I might love it, but no.

Could shell out for Basso Profondo choir---seems unusual and likely not to be redundant if I get a more fully featured choir, and I like to sing in basso profondo register myself so it might be fun to have a realistic sounding choir backing me in the same register. But I've spent so much already I don't feel like paying more than $25, and Basso Profondo would be $34---not a huge deal but if I said yes to every deal like it it would be an issue.

Ultimately I don't love the timbre of Basso Profondo, though I'm close to loving the timbre of the low sustain and the shouts in Ark 4... or many of the articulations in Modus male choir, which is free with voucher. But I have an easier time imagining Ark 4 as backing vocal for my own voice. Modus doesn't seem to list the intervals for the "transition" articulations---though probably the same for each root note, and could make up for lack of sustain articulation legato, though with apparently no control.


----------



## kro (Dec 25, 2021)

The MA3 "Percussion Ensemble Menu" (includes all perc ensembles in 1 patch - no rolls, just single hits)
27 euros

Modus "Alto Flutes & Violas" (great sus/leg tone)
24 euros

The guitars from Andea are all exactly 25 euros.

Playable runs from MA5 sound amazing, especially strings.


----------



## ShidoStrife (Dec 25, 2021)

Does anyone have the Solo Opera?


----------



## Getsumen (Dec 25, 2021)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> When I listen to the walkthroughs for the Ark 4 and Ark 5 male choirs... the legatos don't sound that great? Whereas it looks like Modus male choir doesn't have any legatos---the description has a "legato" section but it's blank, whereas the "legato" section of Ark 5 says "legato"---but the transitions between notes in the "quiet sustain" articulations in the Modus demo seem to sound fine. I like the tone of the low register sustains in Ark 4, but in the higher registers it gets too distinctly operatic for most of what I do. Ark 5 sounds more like a church choir, not as dark which I don't like, overall timbre probably not what I'm going for and not as interesting as Taillin. I think my only paid realistic male legato choir is in Rhapsody Orchestral Colors which seems slightly similar to the Arks but more multipurpose, not as markedly opera or church; I might like the low voice in Ark 4 slightly more, not sure.
> 
> Male choir Shepard tones in Ark 5 are an interesting concept but demos and walkthrough make it seem like instead of continuing indefinitely they end with basically a big pitched shout. Option of short or long swells in Ark 5 is nice but seems very limited, I'll probably eventually buy a choir library with control over arcs and a timbre I like more. Ark 5 slides are also cool, though I have up and down slide FX articulations in Rhapsody (but I don't think I can change the root in Rhapsody, whereas Ark 5 seems to allow that).
> 
> ...


I don't have the male choirs, but I do have the female choirs for MA5. I assume they act the same way for the males.

Here's some quick fiddles with the legato and then a very very long sustain with the Shepard tones. They loop properly so I just held it down for a long time. The release for these sorta just fades out, no shout at the end.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 25, 2021)

ShidoStrife said:


> Does anyone have the Solo Opera?


I have the Kontakt version. It does only play one articulation (lyrical legato), but does it beautifully. It sounds very natural, and cuts through loud and epic music. It's very powerful.


----------



## hannu (Dec 25, 2021)

Robo Rivard said:


> I have the male and female choirs from Modus. The sound is very gentle and eerie, almost magical. I guess they would add some warmth to Tallin.



Thank you! Sounds like these would be a very nice addition then.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 25, 2021)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Whereas it looks like Modus male choir doesn't have any legatos---the description has a "legato" section but it's blank, whereas the "legato" section of Ark 5 says "legato"---but the transitions between notes in the "quiet sustain" articulations in the Modus demo seem to sound fine.


No legatos in the Modus choir, but there are the vowel transitions, and those function a bit like legatos (but only between two vowels and at a half step or half step apart). The quiet hah is indeed a nice articulation but for the men, the quiet mmh is peculiar at the f dynamic layer, and I end up just turning the f layer off.

The tension performer articulations in Modus are also quite nice.


----------



## MichaelHo (Dec 26, 2021)

thanks for the inspiration on SOUL choirs, just "bought" both of them (m+f), one was free 
great gift, THANKS OT.
BTW: And I also bought some fantastic panpipes (Chuli Sikus, Toyos) from Andea collection. great additions.


----------



## Jrides (Dec 26, 2021)

do they only give out the discount voucher once a year during the winter holidays?


----------



## Jackal_King (Dec 26, 2021)

I'm getting the fluegelhorn from either Ark 2 or 5 today. Not sure how big of a difference they actually sound but it does seem that the one in Ark 5 is smoother and warmer to for slower music.


----------



## BrekQuest (Dec 26, 2021)

Been checking for a good solo cello for using my voucher. (Berlin First chair cello, tableau strings solo cello, inspire 1 first chair, inspire 2 solo cello) Any tips or recommendations? 

Recording the bach suites with a cellist to recompose them in dolby atmos, but I need a good in the box cello for writing ideas.


----------



## Jackal_King (Dec 26, 2021)

BrekQuest said:


> Been checking for a good solo cello for using my voucher. (First chair cello, tableau strings solo cello, inspire 1 first chair, inspire 2 solo cello) Any tips or recommendations?
> 
> Recording the bach suites with a cellist to recompose them in dolby atmos, but I need a good in the box cello for writing ideas.


I have the solo cello from Inspire 2 and it's...o.k.. Lower octave sounds great with it but once you start playing up to the higher range it struggles with the legato and sounds very harsh. Might be good for sketching ideas but not as an overall melodic instrument in the final piece.


----------



## Futchibon (Dec 27, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> The normal me would have spent 2 days researching what were the biggest holes in my VI toolbox...then probably grabbing the Basso anyway!





Rudianos said:


> enjoy my friend - that is a decadent patch - nothing like it


Basso = Sample gold!


----------



## Germain B (Dec 27, 2021)

I would have go for the Basso Continuo too if I didn't have the intention of getting Miroire.

(Arbos is great !)


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 27, 2021)

Jackal_King said:


> I have the solo cello from Inspire 2 and it's...o.k.. Lower octave sounds great with it but once you start playing up to the higher range it struggles with the legato and sounds very harsh. Might be good for sketching ideas but not as an overall melodic instrument in the final piece.


Is it worth getting it to replace the free Pocket Blakus cello, when the rest of the template is mainly recorded at Teldex?


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 27, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Basso = Sample gold!


Why just basso? Wouldn’t you guys start with the baroque violin first?


----------



## Markastellor (Dec 27, 2021)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> When I listen to the walkthroughs for the Ark 4 and Ark 5 male choirs... the legatos don't sound that great? Whereas it looks like Modus male choir doesn't have any legatos---the description has a "legato" section but it's blank, whereas the "legato" section of Ark 5 says "legato"---but the transitions between notes in the "quiet sustain" articulations in the Modus demo seem to sound fine. I like the tone of the low register sustains in Ark 4, but in the higher registers it gets too distinctly operatic for most of what I do. Ark 5 sounds more like a church choir, not as dark which I don't like, overall timbre probably not what I'm going for and not as interesting as Taillin. I think my only paid realistic male legato choir is in Rhapsody Orchestral Colors which seems slightly similar to the Arks but more multipurpose, not as markedly opera or church; I might like the low voice in Ark 4 slightly more, not sure.
> 
> Male choir Shepard tones in Ark 5 are an interesting concept but demos and walkthrough make it seem like instead of continuing indefinitely they end with basically a big pitched shout. Option of short or long swells in Ark 5 is nice but seems very limited, I'll probably eventually buy a choir library with control over arcs and a timbre I like more. Ark 5 slides are also cool, though I have up and down slide FX articulations in Rhapsody (but I don't think I can change the root in Rhapsody, whereas Ark 5 seems to allow that).
> 
> ...


I have all the Arks, Modus, the backing vocals from their LA offering and the Tallin vocals. Overall I've been very impressed with OT's choirs, but they are all small specialized things. When will they release a full Major choir? ...Berlin Choir?


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 27, 2021)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Why just basso? Wouldn’t you guys start with the baroque violin first?


Ehhh that Basso is very unique. Versatile. Well polished for its roll. The violin is nice of course - but probably less versatile if you have other solo violins.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 27, 2021)

Interesting that the basso continuo is getting so much love a few months after release. At the time i remember a lot of people were upset that the instruments were recorded together and there was concern that it would come at the cost of flexibility but that doesn't seem to be the case. 

I'm probably going to pick up the other basso: the basso profundo from Ark 2. I have the women and they sound angelic and really nice, but those basses. I'm surprised they don't get mentioned more often. I don't think any other sampled choirs go that low, and the sound is intense and unsettling in the best of ways


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 27, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Interesting that the basso continuo is getting so much love a few months after release. At the time i remember a lot of people were upset that the instruments were recorded together and there was concern that it would come at the cost of flexibility but that doesn't seem to be the case.
> 
> I'm probably going to pick up the other basso: the basso profundo from Ark 2. I have the women and they sound angelic and really nice, but those basses. I'm surprised they don't get mentioned more often. I don't think any other sampled choirs go that low, and the sound is intense and unsettling in the best of ways


yeah they should have done separate and honestly did 5-6 Basso Continuo flavors in the inspirational patches. Ill have to check that Basso profondo, didnt even know that was there!!!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 27, 2021)

Wow! I love Ark 4 Trumpet + Muted Trumpet. Now I sound like John Williams. Easy to play and classic sound. I bought the whole ark bundle with just 286e (I already had Ark 1,2 and 3). 😀


----------



## michael c (Dec 27, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> Ehhh that Basso is very unique. Versatile. Well polished for its roll. The violin is nice of course - but probably less versatile if you have other solo violins.


Are the sustains on the violin in Miroire fairly short in length?


----------



## jazzman7 (Dec 27, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Basso = Sample gold!


Makes me want to sample all my low end stuff at 415 then tune it up as needed!


----------



## kro (Dec 27, 2021)

Basso Continuo 🤔 Interesting... I'll have to give it a listen. I was planning the Bassoon+Bass combo from Modus for low end... however your guys' reviews change everything!

Grabbing the Violin+Flutes combo from MA5 to harmonize with the Viola+Flutes combo from Modus is another consideration. However the Hi Strings from MA4 could work too (basically just violins). They aren't the revolutionary Hi Strings from Ark5, though for the same price they include Long legatos too. 

I'm trying to add ultimate low's and hi's to my orch sound


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 27, 2021)

MA5s high strings (32€) or high strings large (45€). High string only have runs and shorts while large high strings has a bunch of articulation! Large is 20 violins and 10 violas. Might be great for a massive sound? With my edu discount the large string will cost 2.5€. Seems like great value ! Legato runs and a lot of extra articulations for a smphonic setting?

My other option would be high woods as I have no smooth runs for woods! 

What do you people think? The quintet also sound very cool!


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 27, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I'm probably going to pick up the other basso: the basso profundo from Ark 2. I have the women and they sound angelic and really nice, but those basses. I'm surprised they don't get mentioned more often. I don't think any other sampled choirs go that low, and the sound is intense and unsettling in the best of ways


Lower than Wotan??? 😳


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 27, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Lower than Wotan??? 😳


Legato, yes, though Wotan does go lower in some sustains. Good call!


----------



## styledelk (Dec 27, 2021)

I used my Sine/OT voucher for the "Bass Clarinet/Bass Sax/Cimbasso" patch from Ark 4. Love the way this one bites, even if I'll never have a use for it. Pretty sure I'm never getting that combo out of samples any other way.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 27, 2021)

Lassi Tani said:


> Wow! I love Ark 4 Trumpet + Muted Trumpet. Now I sound like John Williams. Easy to play and classic sound. I bought the whole ark bundle with just 286e (I already had Ark 1,2 and 3). 😀


How did you get it down to 286? Even with an edu discount it was quite a bit higher for me.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 27, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> How did you get it down to 286? Even with an edu discount it was quite a bit higher for me.


Apparently I had bought a few single instruments already which I forgot 😅


----------



## odod (Dec 27, 2021)

how can we add two items on cart so we can use the voucher


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 27, 2021)

odod said:


> how can we add two items on cart so we can use the voucher


I don't think it's possible. You lose whatever portion of the voucher you don't use on one instrument.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 27, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Interesting that the basso continuo is getting so much love a few months after release. At the time i remember a lot of people were upset that the instruments were recorded together and there was concern that it would come at the cost of flexibility but that doesn't seem to be the case.
> 
> I'm probably going to pick up the other basso: the basso profundo from Ark 2. I have the women and they sound angelic and really nice, but those basses. I'm surprised they don't get mentioned more often. I don't think any other sampled choirs go that low, and the sound is intense and unsettling in the best of ways


Actually, the "Basso Profundo" choir from Ark 2 was the only single instrument I owned from the Ark series before buying Ark 5. It sounds beautiful. All the choirs from OT sound great, but I have a hard time finding out the difference between them. I should read the respective manuals.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 27, 2021)

Robo Rivard said:


> Actually, the "Basso Profundo" choir from Ark 2 was the only single instrument I owned from the Ark series before buying Ark 5. It sounds beautiful. All the choirs from OT sound great, but I have a hard time finding out the difference between them. I should read the respective manuals.


There aren't really manuals.

Ark 1 is big and loud. Men and women. 
Ark 2 is soft. Men (basso profundo), women, and children. The Children only have one sustain (with legato). I find the men and women don't neatly form a choir, but I like both sections individually
Ark 3 doesn't have a a choir
Ark 4 has a small number of singers (3 men, 3 women as I recall) but it's mostly designed to be a loud choir. Men and women.
Ark 5 is similar to Ark 1 but different sustains with syllable/vowel morphs. Men, women, and mixed. I haven't had this one long enough to get a full sense of it.

Other OT choirs: Tallinn. Men and women. My favorite of the OT choirs. Some beautiful textural patches. Also legato.
Miroire. Men and Women. Baroque, ecclesiastic choir. I don't have this one.
Time Macro. Men, women, mixed choir. Lots of textural patches. No legato (simulated in Capsule).
Time Micro. Men, women, mixed choir. Similar to Time Macro. No legato (simulated in Capsule)


----------



## Futchibon (Dec 28, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Interesting that the basso continuo is getting so much love a few months after release. At the time i remember a lot of people were upset that the instruments were recorded together and there was concern that it would come at the cost of flexibility but that doesn't seem to be the case.
> 
> I'm probably going to pick up the other basso: the basso profundo from Ark 2. I have the women and they sound angelic and really nice, but those basses. I'm surprised they don't get mentioned more often. I don't think any other sampled choirs go that low, and the sound is intense and unsettling in the best of ways


Yeah Basso Profundo is awesome, not too good for Bee Gees covers though 😉



Ricgus3 said:


> MA5s high strings (32€) or high strings large (45€). High string only have runs and shorts while large high strings has a bunch of articulation! Large is 20 violins and 10 violas. Might be great for a massive sound? With my edu discount the large string will cost 2.5€. Seems like great value ! Legato runs and a lot of extra articulations for a smphonic setting?
> 
> My other option would be high woods as I have no smooth runs for woods!
> 
> What do you people think? The quintet also sound very cool!


That's how it starts, you find 1 or 2 interesting instruments ala carte, then a 3rd, 4th and 5th, and soon you realise it will be cheaper just to buy the whole library!


jbuhler said:


> There aren't really manuals.
> 
> Ark 1 is big and loud. Men and women.
> Ark 2 is soft. Men (basso profundo), women, and children. The Children only have one sustain (with legato). I find the men and women don't neatly form a choir, but I like both sections individually
> ...


Modus choirs are nice too, no legato but quite cheap and great for the Ligeti effect


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Dec 28, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> That's how it starts, you find 1 or 2 interesting instruments ala carte, then a 3rd, 4th and 5th, and soon you realise it will be cheaper just to buy the whole library!


Please stop! I'm on the edge!)


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Dec 28, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Don't forget the 2 EUR majestic horn, which is insane value. 11Gb of legato samples! https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/majestic-horn


I have majestic horn, great instrument. But I just bought Short Strings from Arc5 and now I am thinking of completing the package. I don't think I really need it, but it's a weak excuse for "not buying".)


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Dec 28, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> There's so many good sounding instruments in there. I think it would complement a regular orchestra package so well - all the rips and playable runs etc, they sound wonderful. It's on my future consideration list for once I've built out my core orchestra.


It doesn't help me save money, but I agree with you)


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 28, 2021)

I don’t need the synth in ark5 and I am happy with my brass I already own. But I don’t have that much woodwinds. Have some string libraries but as always; can you have enough strings? Ssts is the only one I have that contains some runs. Only have Nuckeus woodwinds, which is nice but very simple. The high woods from ma5 looks like a great compliment.

Also why is there no cart in 2021????


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 28, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> They'll go on sale again sometime. Nothing's a necessity. Don't overspend and regret it. Consume libraries wisely. Don't library and drive. If you see your friend consuming too many libraries, make sure you get his car keys, then tie him up naked to the nearest lamp post.


And cover him in butter. 

Sorry, got lost there for a moment. What were we buying!?


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 28, 2021)

METRO ARK 5

High Strings: 32€
Articulations​
Shorts master
Legatos​
Playable Runs
_________________________________________​
High Strings Large: 45€:

Articulations:

Sustains pad
Sustains swell
Stabs long
Stabs short cluster
Rips up
Rips down
Playable runs
Chords major
Chords minor
Chords open
Glissando fx
Shepard tones
Legatos​
Playable Runs


The Large ensemble does not have the Shorts Master though!


----------



## fduncan (Dec 28, 2021)

Jotto said:


> How much did you pay? 25€ + ?


45€-25€= 20€ plus Vat


----------



## Jotto (Dec 28, 2021)

fduncan said:


> 45€-25€= 20€ plus Vat


You will loose the 25€ if you buy the whole library.


----------



## G_Erland (Dec 28, 2021)

Im wondering about the ark 5 quartet. Will it go with first chairs maybe? Anybody tried the runs?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 28, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> There aren't really manuals.
> 
> Ark 1 is big and loud. Men and women.
> Ark 2 is soft. Men (basso profundo), women, and children. The Children only have one sustain (with legato). I find the men and women don't neatly form a choir, but I like both sections individually
> ...


I forgot the choir in Modus. Men, women, and Klingon. This one has nice tension and transition patches. No legato but the hah sustain connects reasonably smoothly. The vowel morph transitions are very nice but limited to +/-2 semitones.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 28, 2021)

Decided to go for the High Woods from MA5 as I really like the runs and need some more high woodwinds. Got it for free with EDU and the voucher! Thanks alot Orchestral Tools!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 28, 2021)

ShidoStrife said:


> Does anyone have the Solo Opera?


Yes, I love it. It's my favorite solo vocal library, even though it only has a legato. I'll send you a video I did.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 28, 2021)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> Yes, I love it. It's my favorite solo vocal library, even though it only has a legato. I'll send you a video I did.


A single articulation of a well-sampled, great voice beats a dozen articulations of inferior quality and a singing that doesn't move you.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 28, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> A single articulation of a well-sampled, great voice beats a dozen articulations of inferior quality and a singing that doesn't move you.


I would add that while people think that a great instrument comes from specs like number of round robins, velocity levels, number of mics, rooms, etc, in my opinion it has most to do with the person who does the recording and creates the instrument. 

People like Tarilonte are like auteur filmmakers who always make movies that are always worth watching. And I would put young Maxime Luft of Organic Samples on the list of extraordinary developers. He's a natural and that's why OT scooped him up. Anybody who has 2 euros to spare should grab his Majestic Horn right now if they don't have it already. 









Majestic Horn


Majestic Horn has been designed as an inspiring sketching tool that everyone can afford. Be surprised by the quality of this expressive solo legato patch as well as by the power of superbly recorded sustains. Performed by Rafael Oliveros Recorded in a large hall to capture natural reflections




www.orchestraltools.com


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 28, 2021)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> I would add that while people think that a great instrument comes from specs like number of round robins, velocity levels, number of mics, rooms, etc, in my opinion it has most to do with the person who does the recording and creates the instrument.
> 
> People like Tarilonte are like auteur filmmakers who always make movies that are always worth watching. And I would put young Maxime Luft of Organic Samples on the list of extraordinary developers. He's a natural and that's why OT scooped him up. Anybody who has 2 euros to spare should grab his Majestic Horn right now if they don't have it already.
> 
> ...


He's definitely got a feel for the art.


----------



## JDK88 (Dec 29, 2021)

There is something magical about sampling two different instruments at the same time vs layering them.


----------



## kro (Dec 29, 2021)

I agree, the contrabassoon+basses from modus sound really good. 8 basses+1 bassoon, I never realized how loud contrabassoon is.

P.S. I'd like to share one of my happiest moments ever from yesterday. It occurred when I saw what was included in my "single instrument" purchase...






It's actually my first drum collection  

I now have instruments from MA2, MA3, MA5, Andea, Modus, LA Sessions, Duplex Saxes, Phoenix Orch... yet I've never been able to afford _any _of those full collections! I feel truly privileged to have such wonderful sounds.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 29, 2021)

kro said:


> I agree, the contrabassoon+basses from modus sound really good. 8 basses+1 bassoon, I never realized how loud contrabassoon is.
> 
> P.S. I'd like to share one of my happiest moments ever from yesterday. It occurred when I saw what was included in my "single instrument" purchase...
> 
> ...


Wow! And all I got was a single flute (Xiao)! It's jolly nice, though; but you chose _really_ well!


----------



## kro (Dec 29, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Wow! And all I got was a single flute (Xiao)! It's jolly nice, though; but you chose _really_ well!


Thanks  The Xiao flute was my choice from Phoenix too! Awesome decision


----------



## LudovicVDP (Dec 30, 2021)

Just purchased the Contrabassoon, Euphonium & Tuba from Ark 4 using my 25 Eur discount.

It will allow me to test Sine and hopefully help on my Ark 5 Yes or No decision


----------



## easyrider (Dec 30, 2021)

LudovicVDP said:


> Just purchased the Contrabassoon, Euphonium & Tuba from Ark 4 using my 25 Eur discount.
> 
> It will allow me to test Sine and hopefully help on my Ark 5 Yes or No decision


Do you have the other Arks?


----------



## LudovicVDP (Dec 30, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Do you have the other Arks?


I wish... But no... 
I'd love to. And I would have if they had regular 50% sales like all the other companies


----------



## Brasart (Dec 30, 2021)

I took the organ from Ark 2, love love love the "old RPG" vibe it has


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jan 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> He's definitely got a feel for the art.


Thank you very much. Very encouraging for what's coming next!


Reid Rosefelt said:


> I would add that while people think that a great instrument comes from specs like number of round robins, velocity levels, number of mics, rooms, etc, in my opinion it has most to do with the person who does the recording and creates the instrument.
> 
> People like Tarilonte are like auteur filmmakers who always make movies that are always worth watching. And I would put young Maxime Luft of Organic Samples on the list of extraordinary developers. He's a natural and that's why OT scooped him up. Anybody who has 2 euros to spare should grab his Majestic Horn right now if they don't have it already.
> 
> ...


Hey Reid, I'm very happy to read this! Very grateful to receive such feedback and happy new year to you!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 2, 2022)

Maxime Luft said:


> Thank you very much. Very encouraging for what's coming next!
> 
> Hey Reid, I'm very happy to read this! Very grateful to receive such feedback and happy new year to you!


I hope you have a great and (selfishly on my part!) a very productive new year!


----------



## el-bo (Jan 2, 2022)

So! Got me the 'Blue Soprano' from the Duplex package. 23€, after VAT and discount. An instrument I've wanted under my fingertips for many, many years. Glad I waited, as I think the OT version might just be the pick of the current, available pack.

Sounds lovely, so far. Many thanks to OT


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jan 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I hope you have a great and (selfishly on my part!) a very productive new year!


Well, I'll try letting the results speak for themselves!


----------



## YahmezTV (Jan 2, 2022)

el-bo said:


> So! Got me the 'Blue Soprano' from the Duplex package. 23€, after VAT and discount. An instrument I've wanted under my fingertips for many, many years. Glad I waited, as I think the OT version might just be the pick of the current, available pack.
> 
> Sounds lovely, so far. Many thanks to OT


I ended up with the Blue Bari. Sound is lovely, but I wish the falls could be triggered from a sustain, and I wish the keyswitch for the slide-up could be set to momentary instead of latching. Good character out of the box for a very specific vibe, but from a “plonkabity” standpoint it’s definitely not as responsive or versatile as some of my other saxes.

Wanted to see what it was all about, and I will definitely make some use out of it. That said, I’ll probably skip the rest, in favour of completing my VSL Sax collection.

Glad you like your soprano!


----------



## el-bo (Jan 2, 2022)

YahmezTV said:


> I ended up with the Blue Bari. Sound is lovely, but I wish the falls could be triggered from a sustain, and I wish the keyswitch for the slide-up could be set to momentary instead of latching. Good character out of the box for a very specific vibe, but from a “plonkabity” standpoint it’s definitely not as responsive or versatile as some of my other saxes.


Haha! I thought you were Earthling Ed (Vegan Jesus) for a moment 

I'm gonna go out on a limb and suggest that you are probably a lot more demanding of your instruments than I. I did have a quick run-through of the patches as single-articulations, but I'm not yet comfortable with key-switching for multiple articulations. So i can't really say whether the soprano suffers the same issues. At the moment, I'm quite content just eking out little melodies and enjoying the tone, but will try and remember to update as and when i get a bit more fluid 



YahmezTV said:


> Wanted to see what it was all about, and I will definitely make some use out of it. That said, I’ll probably skip the rest, in favour of completing my VSL Sax collection.


I'm sure I looked at the VSL stuff. Can't remember why I ruled it out. Maybe i'm just dreaming.



YahmezTV said:


> Glad you like your soprano!


Fuhgeddaboudit!


----------



## ip20 (Jan 2, 2022)

When does this promo end?


----------



## YahmezTV (Jan 2, 2022)

el-bo said:


> Haha! I thought you were Earthling Ed (Vegan Jesus) for a moment


HAHA Vegan Jesus, I'll have to check that dude out...Maybe I'm his doppelganger, Carnivore Anti-Christ.

I don't know if i'm more demanding, or just stuck in my ways. I have another library (that I won't mention by name)... it's a bit of a turd... BUT it's endlessly playable and jammable and all that good stuff - One of the features I like from the other library is the ability to trigger a fall at any point during the sustain, or hold the Marcato keyswitch or the vibrato keyswitch and it'll use a different sample on the falls and doits to accent them, or crossfade the vibrato or the growl into the sustain. Then there's different modifiers for note length on shorts, that also changes the length of the crescendo if you use it in combination with the swell keyswitch.

I've tried to setup my other "jazzy" libraries keyswitches so they play the same, and I haven't been able to do that with the Duplex Bari yet. Maybe it's something I'm missing in sine, or maybe they just haven't implemented that ability yet. 

The sluggishness is another issue, but I only noticed it when i loaded up the VSL Bari and noodled a bit with both....not the end of the world, but it is night and day how much quicker the VSL Bari responded to the hands.

Either way, I'm glad I got to give duplex a try for ~$20 after the voucher. 
No regrets.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 2, 2022)

ip20 said:


> When does this promo end?


The 10th, I believe.


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 2, 2022)

ip20 said:


> When does this promo end?


Voucher expires Jan 8, 2021 at 23:59 CEST


----------



## el-bo (Jan 2, 2022)

YahmezTV said:


> HAHA Vegan Jesus, I'll have to check that dude out...Maybe I'm his doppelganger, Carnivore Anti-Christ.
> 
> I don't know if i'm more demanding, or just stuck in my ways. I have another library (that I won't mention by name)... it's a bit of a turd... BUT it's endlessly playable and jammable and all that good stuff - One of the features I like from the other library is the ability to trigger a fall at any point during the sustain, or hold the Marcato keyswitch or the vibrato keyswitch and it'll use a different sample on the falls and doits to accent them, or crossfade the vibrato or the growl into the sustain. Then there's different modifiers for note length on shorts, that also changes the length of the crescendo if you use it in combination with the swell keyswitch.
> 
> ...


Haha! Would love to hear about the turd, but better to leave it f'sure.

Here's Earthling Ed:



Interesting that you mentioned sluggishness as I was going to ask anyone if there was some setting in SINE for either latency or manipulation of sample-start. I can get some kind of rhythm once I'm going, but starting a phrase is so noticeable. It’s actually starting to get on my nerves. Doesn't feel as nimble as it sounds


----------



## ip20 (Jan 2, 2022)

Thanks el-bo, Martin.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 2, 2022)

Any idea what would be the difference between Berlin Main 4 Horn Ensemble, and the Tom Hokenborg Brass 4 Horn Ensemble ?


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Any idea what would be the difference between Berlin 4 Horn Ensemble, and the Tom Hokenborg Brass 4 Horn Ensemble ?


The direction of the ensemble in Teldex (Reportedly Berlin is in the "normal" orientation, Hokenborg the "wide"?) The Berlin version has a lot more articulations, while also being slightly cheaper.

You can listen to examples each on the website or in the store tab.


----------



## ip20 (Jan 2, 2022)

I am new to Sine and OT stuff. A few quick questions.

Where is the downloaded file put in Windows? Is it automatically placed in the proper directory or do I need to move it?

I selected the default basic kit, which I’m assuming is the spot and tree mic. To download the other ones, I have to go to details later on and manually select those?

Lastly, how do I know how big the download file is? My connection isn’t too fast and fluctuates in speed a lot and I just see a time remaining bar.

Thank you.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 2, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> The direction of the ensemble in Teldex (Reportedly Berlin is in the "normal" orientation, Hokenborg the "wide"?) The Berlin version has a lot more articulations, while also being slightly cheaper.
> 
> You can listen to examples each on the website or in the store tab.


Thanks  

I'm trying to decide what to use my OT € 25 Voucher. I have some of the Tom Holkenborg Brass Instruments, but not the 4 Horns. Also looking at other single instruments from other libraries, but honestly, I can't decide what to get.  

I have the full Berlin Main Orch. Series.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'm trying to decide what to use my OT € 25 Voucher. I have some of the Tom Holkenborg Brass Instruments, but not the 4 Horns. Also looking at other single instruments from other libraries, but honestly, I can't decide what to get.
> 
> I have the full Berlin Main Orch. Series.


I was in a similar position and decided to pick up one of the Berlin Brass Trombones to compare, since I had the Holkenborg Solo Trombone, and I'm thinking longer term about whether I might want the Holkenborg brass or the Berlin Brass. I've liked the Holkenborg Trombone quite a lot, and it sits reasonably well with Spitfire Symphonic Brass. I ultimately decided on the BB Trombone 1, but I haven't put it through the paces yet. I have noticed that I'm having a bit of difficulty matching the sound of the instrument to the demo. I'm not sure what mic combination and/or other processing they used on the demos, but it does seem to be something other than the default tree mic.


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 2, 2022)

ip20 said:


> I am new to Sine and OT stuff. A few quick questions.
> 
> Where is the downloaded file put in Windows? Is it automatically placed in the proper directory or do I need to move it?
> 
> ...


It automatically figures out the directory; you just point it to where you want it on your hard drive and it downloads and installs itself. Then yes, you can install the other mics whenever. As for the size, i don't remember if it tells you that beforehand but i vaguely think that it does. For just one or two mics, not very big


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 2, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I was in a similar position and decided to pick up one of the Berlin Brass Trombones to compare, since I had the Holkenborg Solo Trombone, and I'm thinking longer term about whether I might want the Holkenborg brass or the Berlin Brass. I've liked the Holkenborg Trombone quite a lot, and it sits reasonably well with Spitfire Symphonic Brass. I ultimately decided on the BB Trombone 1, but I haven't put it through the paces yet. I have noticed that I'm having a bit of difficulty matching the sound of the instrument to the demo. I'm not sure what mic combination and/or other processing they used on the demos, but it does seem to be something other than the default tree mic.


How do you like the OT T.H. Solo Trombone ?

I like the T.H. 4 Horns, and I'm listening to the T.H. Solo Trombone as well, I like it, it has that nice sizzle at high-dynamics, the rips sound good as well. The T.H. Solo Horn is another option as well.


----------



## ip20 (Jan 2, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> It automatically figures out the directory; you just point it to where you want it on your hard drive and it downloads and installs itself. Then yes, you can install the other mics whenever. As for the size, i don't remember if it tells you that beforehand but i vaguely think that it does. For just one or two mics, not very big


Thank you!


----------



## ip20 (Jan 2, 2022)

Really liking this a la carte system.

How does upgrading to the entire library work if I have one, two or whatever instruments? Are they subtracted from the total price or what? Couldn’t find the right search terms or answer on google via OT FAQ.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 2, 2022)

ip20 said:


> Really liking this a la carte system.
> 
> How does upgrading to the entire library work if I have one, two or whatever instruments? Are they subtracted from the total price or what? Couldn’t find the right search terms or answer on google via OT FAQ.


Yes, whatever you bought from the entire library is deducted from the balance to purchase it.


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 2, 2022)

ip20 said:


> Really liking this a la carte system.
> 
> How does upgrading to the entire library work if I have one, two or whatever instruments? Are they subtracted from the total price or what? Couldn’t find the right search terms or answer on google via OT FAQ.


Not quite, something around 75% of your single instrument is taken off the full price, and that percent is lower if there's a bundle or a sale. For example i paid i believe 54 for one choir instrument and that takes off something like 35 from Ark 2, but only about 15 from the current All Arks for 999 sale. When they're back to full price i imagine it will take a few more dollars off the full bundle


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> How do you like the OT T.H. Solo Trombone ?
> 
> I like the T.H. 4 Horns, and I'm listening to the T.H. Solo Trombone as well, I like it, it has that nice sizzle at high-dynamics, the rips sound good as well. The T.H. Solo Horn is another option as well.


I like the TH Solo Trombone quite a lot, especially the shorts, which are a good supplement to the limited dynamic layers on the SSB Trombones. 

I haven’t yet had the BB Trombone long enough to give an assessment. Only time to take an initial stab at matching the sound in the demo.


----------



## tim727 (Jan 2, 2022)

Strongly considering getting the Basso Continuo from Mioire. I don't have any interest in composing baroque music but I'm instead wondering if it can work well paired with the Arks and the Berlin mains for the type of music in let's say, the Ark demos? My guess is that it probably would but curious to hear people's thoughts


----------



## MisteR (Jan 3, 2022)

Any thoughts on the Horn Ensemble in Modus?


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 3, 2022)

MisteR said:


> Any thoughts on the Horn Ensemble in Modus?


I like it, especially for the four transitions, which I use quite frequently. Overall the instrument is pretty limited in articulations. The quiet and stopped sustains are serviceable, two dynamic layers (soft), but not significantly different from what you'd get from other horn ensemble patches. The tension patches are an interesting concept, but I haven't yet found them useful in practice.


----------



## MisteR (Jan 3, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I like it, especially for the four transitions, which I use quite frequently. Overall the instrument is pretty limited in articulations. The quiet and stopped sustains are serviceable, two dynamic layers (soft), but not significantly different from what you'd get from other horn ensemble patches. The tension patches are an interesting concept, but I haven't yet found them useful in practice.


Thanks. Those transitions are what I’m after. At only 50 cents a transition I may grab them.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 3, 2022)

MisteR said:


> Thanks. Those transitions are what I’m after. At only 50 cents a transition I may grab them.


They are definitely worth that. Very easy to use and variable to +/- 2 semitones across the transition (unison transition is one of the options).


----------



## kro (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi, I'd like to share a simple method of working with OT "bend" articulations that I've found useful. Especially when working with the guitarra from Andea.

I set up the articulations normally with keyswitches. However the "bend" articulation (hammer-ons and pull-offs) is set to it's own separate MIDI channel within the same instance of SINE. 

Then it's possible to keyswitch normally to sustains, portatos, staccatos etc... and whenever I need a "bend" note, I change the single note's MIDI channel to "2". The other notes will continue playing, and the bend will be incorporated naturally.


----------



## Futchibon (Jan 3, 2022)

tim727 said:


> Strongly considering getting the Basso Continuo from Mioire. I don't have any interest in composing baroque music but I'm instead wondering if it can work well paired with the Arks and the Berlin mains for the type of music in let's say, the Ark demos? My guess is that it probably would but curious to hear people's thoughts


yep it’s fantastic and goes great with the Arks, unique sound and very playable


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 3, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I like the TH Solo Trombone quite a lot, especially the shorts, which are a good supplement to the limited dynamic layers on the SSB Trombones.
> 
> I haven’t yet had the BB Trombone long enough to give an assessment. Only time to take an initial stab at matching the sound in the demo.


How do you feel they blend with BB? I know they're in the same room, but i recently learned TH is recorded at 90° which could sound a little different and create phasing or panning concerns. Did they handle that well?


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 3, 2022)

MisteR said:


> Any thoughts on the Horn Ensemble in Modus?



They’re very “quiet” in the legato and most tensions except cluster and aleatoric. 

mostly designed for “underscore” (rather than heroic themes or Wagner etc) but very good at what they’re designed to do. 

I recorded a complete Modus video / play through the last two nights, but I’m dreading all the dozens of edits I’d to make, to keep it short enough to be worth sitting through, by anyone else.


----------



## mrnanovideos (Jan 3, 2022)

Used my code for the Red Tenor Sax from Duplex Saxophones, pleasantly surprised in its quality considering its a sax sample 🙂


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 3, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> How do you feel they blend with BB? I know they're in the same room, but i recently learned TH is recorded at 90° which could sound a little different and create phasing or panning concerns. Did they handle that well?


Honestly, so far I haven't really noticed it. I find the TH trombone, which I've had for awhile now, sits nicely with SSO. I haven't worked enough with the BB Trombone to say if the same is true. I'm surprised that I generally prefer the tone of the JXL on the longs, though BB has a set of swells and crescendos that I like quite a lot, and the glisses are generally better with BB.

Here's a crude test of some trombones testing crossing dynamic layers. Each instrument plays a minor triad first in closed position, then in open position and it uses CC1 from 1-127 in a linear ride then back down again (a bit more quickly). Order: JXL (solo), Berlin (solo trombone 1), SSB (solo), SSB (a2), AROOF (low brass)

View attachment Trombone Test 1.0.mp3


Interestingly I don't think any of them fair especially well at this, except perhaps AROOF. But AROOF also has the advantage of having additional instruments mixed in (I don't recall the exact orchestration).

ETA: I should add that these were rendered with a reverb because I made the audio for reasons other than posting here.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 3, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> They’re very “quiet” in the legato and most tensions except cluster and aleatoric.


Modus Horn Ensemble doesn't have legato, only sustain, except the transitions, which are connected across the transition, but aren't playable beyond that.


----------



## tim727 (Jan 3, 2022)

I ended up getting the Basso Continuo from Miroire. What a lovely instrument, with the exception of a frustrating issue I've encountered in the tremolo patch where the cello on the right starts playing quite late on the lowest D and the lowest E flat.


----------



## molemac (Jan 4, 2022)

Anyone have thoughts on getting the string quartet from Ark 5 ?


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 4, 2022)

I already have a few of the TH Brass instruments, so to complement my current TH Brass collection, I decided to get the *TH* *Trombones a6* , which the Berlin Main Brass doesn't have. I really love the weight, sizzle, and presence of the TH Trombones a6.


----------



## roman_o (Jan 4, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Interestingly I don't think any of them fair especially well at this, except perhaps AROOF. But AROOF also has the advantage of having additional instruments mixed in (I don't recall the exact orchestration).
> 
> ETA: I should add that these were rendered with a reverb because I made the audio for reasons other than posting here.


It is worth mentioning, that JXL brass has 5 dynamic layers versus Aroof or SSB (2-3 dynamic layers i think). The more layers - less space/time to crossfade smoothly, so jumps between layers more prominent.


----------



## ptram (Jan 4, 2022)

Just got the choir from Miroire. I don't know if this will be useful for Baroque music (will a HIP ensemble accept a laptop musician?), but I know for sure that this looks like a great New Age/Minimal choir!

Paolo


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 4, 2022)

roman_o said:


> It is worth mentioning, that JXL brass has 5 dynamic layers versus Aroof or SSB (2-3 dynamic layers i think). The more layers - less space/time to crossfade smoothly, so jumps between layers more prominent.


AROOF has 5 dynamic layers. It's just less apparent on the sustains because there's less cuivre than in the short articulations, because...Spitfire.


----------



## roman_o (Jan 4, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> AROOF has 5 dynamic layers. It's just less apparent on the sustains because there's less cuivre than in the short articulations, because...Spitfire.


I'm pretty sure that only strings in aroof has 5 layers. 3 for brass and woods. Just confirmed that with my film scoring selections. I think it is consistent with foundations. Or not??


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 4, 2022)

roman_o said:


> I'm pretty sure that only strings in aroof has 5 layers. 3 for brass and woods. Just confirmed that with my film scoring selections. I think it is consistent with foundations. Or not??


For AROOF, the sustains are 5 layers for Trumpets, 4 for Horns, 4 for Low Brass based on voice count.

High winds are 5 layers, low winds are 4 layers.


----------



## applegrovebard (Jan 4, 2022)

I lack a virtual acoustic bass for jazz. Anyone have an opinion on the upright bass from LA Sessions (32 euros plus vat)?


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 4, 2022)

roman_o said:


> It is worth mentioning, that JXL brass has 5 dynamic layers versus Aroof or SSB (2-3 dynamic layers i think). The more layers - less space/time to crossfade smoothly, so jumps between layers more prominent.


Yeah, to be sure, and indeed the transitions was one thing I was testing. But the bumpiness also has to be contended with in actual use. I think AROOF is actually four dynamic layers, and SSB seems to be as well, at least for some of the instruments on the basic sustain, if I'm reading the groups in Kontakt correctly. But mostly the issue is that the timbral change between dynamic layers is rather pronounced, especially as the top layer fades in, so it is hard to get an even crossfade with it. More dynamic layers means more transitions and less space to make them not necessarily more drastic differences between layers.


----------



## micrologus (Jan 4, 2022)

I bought the Solo Oboe from the Berlin Woodwinds soloist1 and I love it! Thank you OT for the voucher.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jan 4, 2022)

ptram said:


> Just got the choir from Miroire. I don't know if this will be useful for Baroque music (will a HIP ensemble accept a laptop musician?), but I know for sure that this looks like a great New Age/Minimal choir!
> 
> Paolo


Did you get both the female and male choirs?


----------



## ptram (Jan 5, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> Did you get both the female and male choirs?


Yes, both. I need a complete choir.

Paolo


----------



## Russell Anderson (Jan 5, 2022)

Still considering Umbra. It’s really all about the voice patch… everything in it sounds good, though.

I considered a BWW flute to layer with IW but honestly Inflinite Flute into U-He Satin is a sound I can get down with. I actually really wish I had a lot more vocalist libraries… like Umbra and Bhuku and cinematic female soloists, but not like Omen.


----------



## branshen (Jan 5, 2022)

applegrovebard said:


> I lack a virtual acoustic bass for jazz. Anyone have an opinion on the upright bass from LA Sessions (32 euros plus vat)?


I got that. It is ok but not great. Samples are stretched and re pitched over a range of 3 or 4 notes so it is not very deeply sampled. The only reason I realised is on certain open string notes at higher velocities, the string will hit the fretboard making a percussive chunk sound, I’m fine with this as it adds to realism, but when the same sound is stretched over 3-4 consecutive notes (which will be played when doing walking baselines), it isn’t realistic and ruins the experience for me. 

I will wait for a sale on straight ahead samples upright.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jan 5, 2022)

I still cant decide. Im worried if i get a single instrument from JXL brass, they will have a sale next year and make the single purchase obsolete. Sigh


----------



## styledelk (Jan 5, 2022)

You are over-optimizing.


----------



## Rudianos (Jan 5, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> yes - I bought Mid Strings to try it out. Now it dropped my price about 12 Euro from the Bundle. So you do take a bit of a hit if you go that way. I would recommend buying something 25 and under. Not above - their upgrade scheme is not too forgiving on bundles. So if you buy mid strings like I did - paying an extra 22 you end up losing when you get the bundle. So my total cost was 1009 LOL for Ark and lost the potential of a free instrument in some other collection. Customer service did not want to fix my silly.


They hooked me up after all, kind clear persistence pays ^^^ OT wins round one - entitled "fixing my stupidity, with great customer service"


----------



## Russell Anderson (Jan 5, 2022)

Kind of interested in the Guitarron, also

Probably Umbra and/or Guitarron for me here


----------



## homie (Jan 6, 2022)

Does the voucher work for everyone or are there specific conditions to be met? Do i just have to create an account?


----------



## Getsumen (Jan 6, 2022)

homie said:


> Does the voucher work for everyone or are there specific conditions to be met? Do i just have to create an account?


I assume you just had to have one prior to the voucher being sent out. I suppose you can try making an account now and seeing if it applies. Per the email it was meant for "customers" during 2021. Seems that it includes people who only ever got the free stuff too.


----------



## mallux (Jan 6, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> I assume you just had to have one prior to the voucher being sent out. I suppose you can try making an account now and seeing if it applies. Per the email it was meant for "customers" during 2021. Seems that it includes people who only ever got the free stuff too.


Specifically my only “purchase” of 2021 was (the free) Layers, might be worth downloading that and then seeing if the voucher code works.


----------



## homie (Jan 6, 2022)

Just tried it, seems to work 

I'm not really a fan of in-house player libraries but it's a nice offer nonetheless.


----------



## homie (Jan 6, 2022)

What would be most useful instruments for someone who generally hasn't much stuff yet? I'm thinking of something not too esoteric. Maybe a solo woodwind or nice short strings or something along these lines. Any recommendations?


----------



## Sirocco (Jan 6, 2022)

I purchased *Strings+Woodwinds from Ark 5*, nothing unconventional, the rips up/down are huuuuge large and useful, short stabs cluster louder but less useful for me. 

The standar mode,"pad" mode nice, the swell mode nicer and the long Stabs are pretty powerful, louder than hell but with control and musicality and my favorite from the six articulations, the demo piece in Sine player (or the web) doesn´t do justice with the whole pack, IMO.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jan 7, 2022)

Got the 12 trombones from JXL


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jan 8, 2022)

Coming up on last call for the voucher! Less than 4.5 hours to go.

I went with the JXL a3 bass trombones.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Jan 8, 2022)

I went on the site this afternoon and tried my code, but it didn't work. I was hoping to download the high flute from Modus, but I quickly realized that the deadline was not in the U.S. time zone. Oh well...

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jan 8, 2022)

ScarletJerry said:


> I went on the site this afternoon and tried my code, but it didn't work. I was hoping to download the high flute from Modus, but I quickly realized that the deadline was not in the U.S. time zone. Oh well...
> 
> Scarlet Jerry


dude you had like a month


----------



## el-bo (Jan 9, 2022)

ScarletJerry said:


> I went on the site this afternoon and tried my code, but it didn't work. I was hoping to download the high flute from Modus, but I quickly realized that the deadline was not in the U.S. time zone. Oh well...
> 
> Scarlet Jerry


Maybe try and contact them, explaining the situation. It’s not uncommon to hear of companies making exceptions. You might get lucky.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Jan 9, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> dude you had like a month


Ha ha - I know. I’m not blaming Orchestral Tools, it‘s my own fault. I just couldn’t make up my mind!

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## ScarletJerry (Jan 9, 2022)

el-bo said:


> Maybe try and contact them, explaining the situation. It’s not uncommon to hear of companies making exceptions. You might get lucky.


Thanks for this advice. In this case, it’s only $25 and I didn’t have my heart set on anything near that price range. If it was a 30% off sale, and I wanted a $500 library and missed the deadline, I would feel very different!

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 9, 2022)

I got the Male and female choirs in Tallinn. Best sounding choir I've used. I love the sound. I want the Tallinn cellos next but will have to wait.


----------



## Jrides (Jan 9, 2022)

do they typically give out a voucher like this only once a year? Have they ever done it more than once in a year?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jan 9, 2022)

Jrides said:


> do they typically give out a voucher like this only once a year? Have they ever done it more than once in a year?


They did it last year as well. Seems to be a once a year during the holidays thing.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 10, 2022)

Grabbed Berlin Strings 1st Violins Longs/Short ($48 with voucher), arguably one of the best violins I've heard. I was disappointed to find out that there's no sordino's, does anyone have a good eq setting to create sords in BS?


----------



## Markrs (Jan 10, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> I got the Male and female choirs in Tallinn. Best sounding choir I've used. I love the sound. I want the Tallinn cellos next but will have to wait.


I did the same, though only the female choir section, plus I got the edu discount (sadly ends at the end of the month), so was even cheaper.

Just need to decide whether to get the male choir section as well before my edu discount runs out.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 10, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I did the same, though only the female choir section, plus I got the edu discount (sadly ends at the end of the month), so was even cheaper.
> 
> Just need to decide whether to get the male choir section as well before my edu discount runs out.


I bought the male choir first with the voucher and it was so good I bought the female with a 4 payment plan. They are just so good. I've always wanted a choir like this. So Arvo Part.
Get if you have a discount. Tallinn is outstanding!


----------



## Markrs (Jan 10, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> I bought the male choir first with the voucher and it was so good I bought the female with a 4 payment plan. They are just so good. I've always wanted a choir like this. So Arvo Part.
> Get if you have a discount. Tallinn is outstanding!


The main thing that holds me back is I am on a sampling library diet 😂. Like many on here I have bought lots over the last 18 months, so the plan was to use more if what I have.

However I might give in on this and maybe Eternal Vocals before the discount goes. I think getting the whole of Tallinn is probably too much for me at the moment (I have lots is strings) even if these have that Arvo Pärt sound (I have long been a fan of Arvo Pärt after hearing his music over 25 years ago).


----------



## VVEremita (Jan 10, 2022)

Daniel James got you covered with his first look video on Dominus, quite beautifully, at about 41:50:


----------



## kro (Jan 12, 2022)

Hi, I'd like to share another suggestion regarding an instrument from Andea - the Ronroco.

The Ronroco's main articulations contain 2 sample sets: "thumb" and "finger". The sample sets are CC switchable, and visible via the "performance" tab. By default, the "thumb" samples are selected for all articulations. 

I recommend changing the default setting to "finger" for various reasons. First of all, it's more natural, since most notes are played with fingers rather than thumb in real life, not to mention it's usually impossible to play multiple notes with one thumb. 

Sound-wise, the fingered notes are relatively softer and better accustomed to playing fast multi-note arpeggios, typical of the Ronroco style. (That I recently learned is essentially a South American Mandolin)

Now a suggestion to those seeking ultimate realism / control...

It's actually possible to duplicate articulations within the SINE player. My Ronroco setup has duplicate articulations on 2 separate MIDI channels. MIDI channel 1 arts are set to "finger", MIDI 2 to "thumb". Then instead of choosing _either _thumb or finger via CC, it's possible to play _both _types of notes at the same time on separate MIDI channels - the thumb plays individual bass notes, while the fingers play arpeggios on top.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 12, 2022)

kro said:


> Hi, I'd like to share another suggestion regarding an instrument from Andea - the Ronroco.
> 
> The Ronroco's main articulations contain 2 sample sets: "thumb" and "finger". The sample sets are CC switchable, and visible via the "performance" tab. By default, the "thumb" samples are selected for all articulations.
> 
> ...


Great tips, that does make for a more authentic style of playing, and a greater diversity in sounds.

Arpeggios can, course, be played just with the thumb - not too uncommnon in blues in combination with strums and/or melodies; but not with ronrocco playing, which I think is played more like a Nylon-stringed guitar.


----------



## The NyerKing (Dec 21, 2022)

A new consideration for the 25 euro voucher = Solo Viola from the new Salu.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 21, 2022)

New problem to have is to try not to buy an individual instrument that might be 50% off next year with their new promotion


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 21, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> New problem to have is to try not to buy an individual instrument that might be 50% off next year with their new promotion


Unless you were going to start using it right away... But I think that buying something relatively new should be the safest option to avoid that.


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 23, 2022)

The NyerKing said:


> A new consideration for the 25 euro voucher = Solo Viola from the new Salu.


This was a great suggestion. Bought for $5.55.


----------



## The NyerKing (Dec 23, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> This was a great suggestion. Bought for $5.55.


Awesome! Let me know how you like it. I'm on the fence now between the viola, cello and the female choir.


----------

